# Houses Alamos



## cdclouds

A large questions hangs in my Gut! Why is there so many houses for sale in Alamos Mexico if it is the wonderful place I hear so much about? 

Is the drug cartel moving into this area?

Namista


----------



## Longford

cdclouds said:


> A large questions hangs in my Gut! Why is there so many houses for sale in Alamos Mexico if it is the wonderful place I hear so much about?
> 
> Is the drug cartel moving into this area?
> 
> Namista


I don't know much about the real estate situation/market in Alamos. I regularly read messages posted to a Yahoo Group which focuses on the town and there is always some mention of homes for rent. It's an isolated place, relative to so many other expat-living options and I'll admit that I don't fully understand the attraction it has for so many people. My sense is that it attracts people who we might find previously living, or now having a second home, in, say, Tucson or Albuquerque. I read a lot about the narco terrorists and other crime issues in Mexico and I don't recall seeing mention of Alamos. There has been mention of areas north of there, in Sonora, closer to Hermosillo or the border with the USA.


----------



## TundraGreen

Are we talking about Alamos, Sonora? There are also places named Alamos in the states of Tamaulipas, Coahuila, Querétaro and Nuevo León, but they seem to be really tiny places.

The Sonora one seems to be the only one big enough to warrant a Wiki page.


----------



## cdclouds

Yes I am referring to Alamos Sonora. I have been doing a lot of looking at it from the Utube point of view.

It appeals to me since it reminds me of Patagonia AZ where I used to live.

I know the expat community is about 300 and the number of houses for sale versus the residents seems extremely high. The type of houses for sale aren't your typical ones the locals would live in regarding their income. 

I was mainly looking at a 400 ac. piece of land there to build a healing center on and future community that is self substainable.


----------



## Longford

cdclouds said:


> Yes I am referring to Alamos Sonora. I have been doing a lot of looking at it from the Utube point of view.
> 
> It appeals to me since it reminds me of Patagonia AZ where I used to live.
> 
> I know the expat community is about 300 and the number of houses for sale versus the residents seems extremely high. The type of houses for sale aren't your typical ones the locals would live in regarding their income.
> 
> I was mainly looking at a 400 ac. piece of land there to build a healing center on and future community that is self substainable.


My impression has been that the expat community in Alamos is in the senior+ range, for the most part. If there are 300 expats reported to be living there, I suspect that's a high-water mark at the peak season and that the constant expat population is probably less than half that. It's just a guess on my part. Likely, on average, it's an older expat community than other similar communities in Mexico. 

As in some of the other expat enclaves, the Lake Chapala communities being among them, I think we've seen a lot of expat-owned homes on the market and at reduced prices. I also believe many expats have left Mexico during the past three years due to the war and fears and insecurity, but also because of failing health and financial problems back in the USA. 

Not many expats are going to be owning 400ac pieces of land and any sale of that size parcel will originate with Mexicans. 

It's not easy to reach Alamos, relative to so many other possible living destinations. People are in Alamos because they really want to be there. You don't just happen upon it. I believe they tend to be more independent in lifestyle than expats in the other enclaves in Mexico.


----------



## cdclouds

You semed to be quite well up on the situation in the expat community. I can always entertain a conversation about other opportunties for living in Mexico. My intentions are year round and I can stand the heat since I lived in AZ a long time. I'm retired and young at heart.

So please feel free to bless me with your thoughts.


----------



## cuylers5746

*Houses available in Alamos*



cdclouds said:


> Yes I am referring to Alamos Sonora. I have been doing a lot of looking at it from the Utube point of view.
> 
> It appeals to me since it reminds me of Patagonia AZ where I used to live.
> 
> I know the expat community is about 300 and the number of houses for sale versus the residents seems extremely high. The type of houses for sale aren't your typical ones the locals would live in regarding their income.
> 
> I was mainly looking at a 400 ac. piece of land there to build a healing center on and future community that is self substainable.


Hi cdclouds;

From my visits to this very unique pueblo in Sonoroa, that Longford hit the nail on the head - again. I quote from him;

"My impression has been that the expat community in Alamos is in the senior+ range, for the most part. If there are 300 expats reported to be living there, I suspect that's a high-water mark at the peak season and that the constant expat population is probably less than half that. It's just a guess on my part. Likely, on average, it's an older expat community than other similar communities in Mexico. "

I think you have a very sound plan of attack. Best time to buy I would think will be in 2013. I think the R.E. Market in Mexico will probably bottom then. I agree there are a whole lot of houses all over Mexico empty for rent or to buy. I also agree some of it is the economy. We're in a 240 Year Super Cycle World Depression. Who ever becomes the President of the USA, the Berneike Punch Bowl will be taken away as interest rates rise. It will kill the fledgling R.E. "bounce" in USA. Personally, the even harder times coming to the USA, and the loosened Immigration new rules coming out in Mexico will acomodate a flood of American's coming south to retire. Many of those vacant homes were built from money from funny 2nd Mortgages during the Ra, Ra, Go, Go US R.E. Bubble. Now many of those that built when they were in their 40's, 50's with that 2nd Mortgage money are finding after 7 years that their primary residence in USA is STILL under water financially and they're nearing retirement age. I think in even further drove's they'll walk away from their US property turn in their keys and just retire in Mexico. That will drive up the R.E. prices here in Mexico. That and Mexico I personally believe will benefit most from the new North American Union and it will be the hot spot to have a home. Already "The Bond King Bill Gross", had dumped US Treasury Bonds in the Worlds largest Bond Fund and is heavily into Mexican Govt. Bonds. So - you have a good plan, I believe and stick with it.

I'm 66, and when I'm in Alamos the expats that I see are mostly older 10 years or more than me. So, they're probably hitting the ultimate "promissed land", and families are selling out their properties. And, yes that whole area including Bahia San Carlos seems to be suburb of Tucson and Phoenix. It holds a special fascination with the "desert rats". I say that affectionally. Alamos is like the mother load of authentic Old West Mining Towns with so much wealth of history. The whole "streets paved with silver" thing, for the wedding of one rich miner there. So many of the miners later migrated even up to San Francisco to the 49 Stampede for Gold in California. This place is the real Macoy, on the original "Camino Real" all the way to D.F. and has been greatly restored and dolled up by us Gringos. They have a very solid, tight organizations where they do tremendous good for the local Mexican Citizens, especially for Scholarships of the children. Very good relations with the local Mexican population. You have specific questions, you might contact the owner's of the Bed-N-Breakfast of the old Maria Felix's house. They restored it a few years ago. Maria Felix is one of the all time most famous World Wide Mexican Actresses. Probably catch them on their web site?

As special note for you. If you want to buy a ranch of 400 acres? I think you said? Well in Mexico, "no one, not even Mexican's can own more than 200 hectares legally" and 400 acres is more than that. So, if that is what you are doing, I suggest you break up the ranch in two parts, put part in your name, part in your wife or one of your kids names. And, I'd check very carefully the status of those 400 acres? Maybe it's just Ejido property and not legally owned by the person trying to sell it to you? Why do I say that?

It takes a special dispensation, signed by the Presidente of the Repubic to own more than 200 hectares. I know, my wife's Dad did it - took him incredible frustration, time back and forth to Govt. offices, but finally after 8 long years, the "Presidente of the Republic" signed his title for 800 hectares on a cattle ranch in Vera Cruz. Is Alamos more than 50 kms. from the Ocean so you can buy fee simple? It's hard to gauge without GPS, as the Hwy. 15 runs inland from the coast through Navajoa to get to Alamos. Very, very , very few people ever go to to this trouble and even less are successful, so how did the guy owning this property accomplish this? Go into Hermosillo the Capital and find two Notarios from opposite parts of the town and pay them $300 pesos each to research the title to your propspective 400 acres. If it's all free and clear, no incumberances, law suits and the guy has the dispensation from the Presidente on record - then buy it. If not, who owns part of that property he's not telling you about, as it's over 200 hectares?That's how to buy property in Mexico without Title Insurance. Same thing done in Tennessee, and Kentucky unless they've changed their Land Laws there?

I know that all of Sonora/Sinaola is in the firm grip of El Chapo and the Sinaloa Cartel. El Chapo does not permit his guys to extort or kidnap people - so Alamos should be very safe. But running the border at Nogales for older American's can become daunting. It's a no man's land with various Cartels trying desperately to get their "product" across into Arizona and Illegals trying to transit into Arizona - so it's not a safe town. That and just driving down the main road in the Commercial District is so jammed crowed, peatones crossing the road indescriminitately every where, well it's definitely a 1 beer drive just to keep you nerves calm doing that. Fortunately, now they have a new bypass road where you get off coming south from Tucson several exits from Nogales and traverse across the border on this modern highway through Aduana and all.

I hope this helps?

Cuyler


----------



## cdclouds

My goodiness you are a boat load of wonderful information. It hasn't discouraged me but it has enlighten me. 

I'm just a year older and don't need the hassle of learning so many new lessons again in my life. This is why I seek out the honored wisdom of others like you. I am truely honored to read your responses. 

I am hopefully not running from the USA but to Mexico for a new way of being on Pachamama.

Any and all information you would like to share with me would be wonderful. Hopefully we can meet up some places some time and chat. 

Best regards

CD


----------



## mickisue1

Such good information from both Longford and Cuylers!

One small error, though. 400 acres is just shy of 162 hectares. The converter is approximately .405 hectares to an acre.


----------



## cdclouds

Thank you

Guyler still made me look at a different approach to my goal. Question everything isn't so bad a rule is it? In dealing with another counrty questioning it twice is even better.


----------



## cuylers5746

*Alamos*



cdclouds said:


> My goodiness you are a boat load of wonderful information. It hasn't discouraged me but it has enlighten me.
> 
> I'm just a year older and don't need the hassle of learning so many new lessons again in my life. This is why I seek out the honored wisdom of others like you. I am truely honored to read your responses.
> 
> I am hopefully not running from the USA but to Mexico for a new way of being on Pachamama.
> 
> Any and all information you would like to share with me would be wonderful. Hopefully we can meet up some places some time and chat.
> 
> Best regards
> 
> CD


Hi cdclouds;

Yea, we could meet up. This country has even more unique and fun places to plop down and have a beer. Here's me email, keep; in touch. I have family in So. California and will be going up there for some Christmas/New Years Holidays every 3 years or so. We love to drive the 1550 miles so we could plan an over night in Alamos and meet up some winter? I'm been driving the Carretera 15 since 1969 the first trip - oh how so many changes, but still so interesting still.

Cuyler

[email protected]


----------



## dontomas

*Alamos*

I live in Alamos for several reasons, it is totally beutiful full of trees and birds and flowers dripping down the walls of the old mansions. There are always fiestas and the Annual Ortiz musical festival that draws people from all over. I live a little bit out in the country surrounded by great neighbors. My lot is a virtual forest of fruit trees and other species. I am living on half of what it would take in the US. When something comes up I am 10 hours from Tucson airport or for a major medical problem. Most of the homes for sale are pretty unique colonial homes that have been completely restored, there are many nice homes in the lower price ranges than are avaiable. There is no crime, its just that the market all over Mex has been affected by the cartels at the northern border areas. This village of Alamos has a real community sense and most expats are plugged into the community.


----------



## cdclouds

Muchos Gracias

Your reply pretty much tells me what my heart has been telling me for years. We are going to a B&B there in early Jan because we couldn't find a house to rent to try the area out. I will be driving my truck down. 

Perhaps we could meet with you and buy you lunch. 

I have made an appointment with one of the realtors there to look at property.

Feliz Navida


----------



## chicois8

I stayed at a beautiful B&B last year in Alamos, 2 short blocks from the plaza, great setting with pool and lovely couple/owners...500pesos a night=$38 USD, if you want more info I can send a personal message.


----------



## dontomas

*Alamos*



cdclouds said:


> Muchos Gracias
> 
> Your reply pretty much tells me what my heart has been telling me for years. We are going to a B&B there in early Jan because we couldn't find a house to rent to try the area out. I will be driving my truck down.
> 
> Perhaps we could meet with you and buy you lunch.
> 
> I have made an appointment with one of the realtors there to look at property.
> 
> Feliz Navida



I would be glad to point you in the right directions. Send email when you get here. Be aware that in mid January is the music festival and it becomes a mini woodstock, no hotel space and lots of crowds for a week. 

[email protected]l.com


----------



## cdclouds

Any info would be great send to [email protected].


----------



## cdclouds

It's a deal gotcha down on my list. Woodstock mexican style that sounds interesting.


----------

